# Puppy won't walk



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Where are you taking her for a walk ? Maybe just going around the neighborhood isn't very interesting for her. Make the walk something she will be looking forward to. Have an objective, somewhere to go where fun will be happening. And go there eveytime until she gets it, then you can vary but always find something nice. 

For example, it could be going to play with a doggy friend. Or going to a pet store where she will get a treat. Or going in an enclosed area where she will be let off leash and play ball. When you have less time, just letting her sniff around more and greet one or two dogs might be the way. You see the point. Walks have to be fun, and from what I read, your puppy hasn't found any fun in the walk and wants to head back home.

This is normal behavior in the beginning, because they don't comprehend what the walking is all about. But once they realize there is something they like for them out there, they go nuts and start crying as soon as they see you reaching for the leash.

Unless there is another issue, like high anxiety or extreme fear. Then my advice would be different. Not totally different, but somewhat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Does scary stuff happen on walks? Noisy vehicles rushing past, slammed doors, dogs barking, too many feet... Do you take her out to other places for fun and games and, if so, how does she react there?

It sounds to me as if she is fearful of what goes on in the streets around your home. If she is not interested in treats that indicates quite a high level of arousal, probably in this case from anxiety, I think. I would find a favourite game or training exercise, and play it in the street just outside many times a day - go out, play for a few minutes, watch the world go by, go home. Build up the idea that being out is both safe and fun, letting her decide when she feels safe about going a bit further. I would protect her from anything potentially scary - keep yourself between her and loud vehicles, for example - and keep up a cheerful singsong commentary about how nice this is. Don't force her, or move away from her to make her come to you - she needs the security of knowing that you are right there to protect her. If you know anyone with a relaxed, sociable dog ask them to come on walks with you - nothing like another dog for building confidence!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Can you carry her? Carry her going away from home and let her walk back. Go further each time. When you feel like she is doing really well walking back, and you are far enough away, start to take some detours on the way home and build on that...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree with FJM and tiny poodles. Fear is most likely the problem and putting her in a stroller or carrying her for a short time may help. Make sure the activity is exiting and rewarding. Go to a nice place sit and bond for a while with a treat or two and some ball play. Then have her walk home with you. Do this often.

Has she had a scare out walking?

Eric.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks all. She has done this since we started to walk her, which is only recently. I've been bugging the folks to start way earlier but "she's too small" or "the last dog didn't go on walks, so she doesn't need to either" is pretty much what I heard. Of course I disagree, but wasn't anything I could do. 

The tipping point was when I went away on vacation for 12 days, and suddenly they realized how much I've been playing with her because she has endless energy lol. Walks finally seemed like a great idea!!

Trouble is that she has become so comfortable in her home environment only that she is scared any time we leave!! I want to fix this issue ASAP while she's still little. I finally get her to myself for this part as they are not going to be be walking her. When they found out she wouldn't walk, they would drag her and force the issue. 

I will definitely try carrying to a point and walking back! I would just hang out but our street is very busy so that wouldn't work, but there is a park nearby so we could go to that. So far we've just gone to the mailbox at the end of the street and back.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Walking 5-10 minutes a day is a good start. At first, always take the same route so she can eventually start tomrecognize a pattern, and know the environment. She is still,young, so she will adjust really fast.

I got Merlin last year, at 16 months, and he had never been outside in his life. Never seen grass or even a tree. And he has an anxiety disorder. It took avout 3 weeks of walking everyday for him to really look forward tomhis walk and start being less afraid of passing cars and especially people walking by. Today he is totally fine, you wouldn't think it's the same dog.

Only take her in your arms if you really have to and for brief moments. The goal is to have her walk. You shouldn't need to do it more than a few times.

Let us know how it goes. Bring treats if she will take them, and only give it when she walks, further and further.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Today went so much better! As expected, she sat down and didn't want to walk. I waited until she finally came, then carried her to the end of the block, beyond where she's been before. Two houses down from there is the park, so we went through that. She only tried to sit once but followed me and we even had a little run on the grass! Then I went home a different way and stopped at the mailbox. She sat, waiting as I asked her to, and also sat immediately when I asked before crossing the road twice!!

So it was very good progress. I think I might try doing that again, then shortening the time I carry her down until I don't at all. And if course we'll explore new avenues! 

I did have to laugh at her though...she's never seen a bike close up, and of course a mom and her two children go by in the park on their bikes....her eyes were out on stalks lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How fun it must be introducing her to the world! Molly was 16 weeks old when I got her and although she was very well socialized to humans, the world and all it's noises were a terror for her.....so we went to the mall and sat on a bench and watched the people and the traffic and ate lots of yummies and got used to funny things like baby strollers and skateboards and noisy trash trucks!! It worked, cuz now she is pretty bomb proof LOL!


----------

